# Lindberg freaky ford



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi all, just picked up an old Lindberg kit called "Freaky Ford". It's an old '32(?) Ford Hot Rod, and just wondering if anyone knows when this was actually released?? Been trawling the internet, but absolutely no information whatsoever is available. The instruction sheet looks like something from the 60's or 70's. No date anywhere on the box. Just wondering whether to build it or leave it as is?? (if it's quite rare or whatever??) Anyone ever heard of this or know anything about it?? 

Here's the box:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16269632362/


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

The most I could find out is that this model and a series of other similar models were released in 1975. And I actually found one model that was under two different names. One was labeled Street Freak. The other Ford Fooler. The exact same model. Just two different names.

The two I found on Ebay were priced about $26.00. But still that doesn't really tell you how rare the model may be. 
But I was not able to find anyone selling the Freaky Ford model you have. I did find pictures of the boxes for the same model. But they were just part of someone's stash. And not for sale.


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

I had a really good look at the box, (instead of just a quick glance), and yes indeed, 1975 is printed on the side.

I opened it up and wow, this kit is bad.....real bad....and not in a good way. "Bad" as in "bad", not "bad" as in street slang "good"....ejector pin marks everywhere, mediocre chrome, raised panel lines....poor detail, etc....:freak:
You can build this 1 of 3 ways, but the instructions are not clear on how to do this. So a lot of rectifying and modifying parts to fit, and a lot of thinking ahead to make this into a good build. 

Is it worth building??? Straight out of the box....probably not.

With a lot of work, such as stripping chrome, filling in the ejector pin marks, fixing the panel lines, modifying the dash, etc...etc...it could turn into a reasonably good car.....well....maybe...:freak:

This is another reason for not falling in love with the box art...(and staying away from early kits if you want to keep your sanity!)

(And I'm still working on the Polar Lights Speed Racer Mach V, so this kit will stay in the stash for all eternity....:drunk


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I know what you mean about not falling in love with box art. And staying away from early kits. Some of the early kits were pretty bad. There were some I can remember actually wondering if they had messed up and put some of the wrong parts in the wrong box. :freak: 
And in a few cases, if it hadn't been for spare parts I had in my scrap box, they never would have been completed.


----------

